# Dovetail jig confusion??????



## dave926 (Jul 10, 2012)

:help:
I'M LOOKING TO PURCHASE A DOVETAIL JIG AND IM VERY CONFUSED AS TO... DO I GET ONE THAT SLIDES ON MY ROUTER TABLE OVER THE ROUTER, OR DO I PURCHASE A JIG SYSTEM THAT I FREEHAND MY ROUTER?


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

How about...YES. The Porter Cable version at least allows the templates to be used in their system or adapted for table use. I'm not familiar enough with others, but as you're looking download the manuals for the Rockler, the PC and a few others.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Dave.

I have one that slides over the table (Gifkins Dovetail jig), but it only makes through dovetails.

I have had no problem with this jig.

Gifkins Dovetail Jig

Do you want to make drawers or boxes? How thick timber?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

It comes down to if you want to do it easy or the hard way, the easy way is let the router table hold your router for you.

Here's one that will do it easy,after all it's just a dovetail joint..and just about 10% of the total project...

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/30687-ez-dovetail-jig.html

==



D-ROY said:


> :help:
> I'M LOOKING TO PURCHASE A DOVETAIL JIG AND IM VERY CONFUSED AS TO... DO I GET ONE THAT SLIDES ON MY ROUTER TABLE OVER THE ROUTER, OR DO I PURCHASE A JIG SYSTEM THAT I FREEHAND MY ROUTER?


----------



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

I've just purchased an un-used secondhand Leigh 12"Super Jig to use to make boxes.
I haven't used it yet myself as I've been busy making toys, but it had good reviews on the internet.
Cheers.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

I own a Rockler which is very simular to the PC bench mounted. Never used a router table type. This one does dove tails of any diameter bit, through as well as half blind, also box joints, hinge joints and others per the PC manual found online. Ehjoy your projects.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Better check out the Incra Jig too. I guess that it depends on what you want to do with dovetails and what your budget will allow. Here is a link to the demo for the jig.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pv3xgO02_w 

Jerry
Colorado City, TX


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

My only beef with the PC jig is that in its mounted configuration you're limited to 7 degree dovetails. Removing the templates from the mount and using the template on a table, i'll be able to go to 14 degrees. Not PC's fault, i was just too green to know what i wanted to accomplish. And...as i develop skill, using the templates on the table will allow a LOT of flexibility. 

Ultimately--i'll learn how to hand-cut and be free to be creative!!


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Taking some fine woodworking classes in Aug through New Years. One projects is to hand cut dovetails, etc. I'm a firm believer in the electric cord, ha, ha. Will be learning this though as a vehicle to other talents related to wood as well as wood science, good to know these things.


----------



## Bonka (Aug 28, 2010)

Rockler has a 14 d bit for the PC.


----------



## Erik63 (Jun 27, 2012)

How about the Leigh R9 Plus?


----------



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

*id say for a starter dovetail machine buy a keller*


----------

